# Castrol Syntec for TDI



## VWforMe2 (Aug 12, 2009)

I was just wondering if 5W-30 Castrol Syntec is an acceptable oil to run in my 98 TDI Jetta for the spring and upcoming summer. The previous owner ran a synthetic so i figured i should do the same.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Castrol Syntec for TDI (VWforMe2)*

There are better oils than castrol. It's called Total...


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Castrol Syntec for TDI (VWforMe2)*

Here are a few good choices.
DELO Synthetic 15w40
Rotella Synthetic 15w40
Duron Sythetic 15w40
Both DELO and Rotella sythetic are sold at Walmart, for under $20 bucks a gallon. 
DELO means Diesel Engine Lubricating Oil.
Your TDI NEEDS a DELO type oil.
Best of luck mate!


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Castrol Syntec for TDI (VWforMe2)*

I would buy some Rotella T6 from your local Wallyworld for $19.50 a gallon. It will help clean out whatever oil the previous owner was using.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Castrol Syntec for TDI (finklejag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finklejag* »_Rotella T6....

Huh? Im not familiar with Rotella synthetic t6, it must e something fairly new, Im in Cancun MX and only get to travel to the US every 2-3 months. 
Ninja edit!
Just looked it up.... heres all the info on Rotella t6, full synthetic:
http://www.shell.com/home/Fram....html


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Castrol Syntec for TDI (finklejag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finklejag* »_










ohhh nice ive never seen this either...i run rotella t 15w40 in my f250 diesel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Castrol Syntec for TDI (finklejag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finklejag* »_I would buy some Rotella T6 from your local Wallyworld for $19.50 a gallon. It will help clean out whatever oil the previous owner was using.











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also cheaper than Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel Truck (also sold at Wallyworld)


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Castrol Syntec for TDI (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_Also cheaper than Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel Truck (also sold at Wallyworld)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Castrol Syntec for TDI (VWforMe2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWforMe2* »_I was just wondering if 5W-30 Castrol Syntec is an acceptable oil to run in my 98 TDI Jetta for the spring and upcoming summer.

Of the Castrol Syntec grades, 5W-*40* is the correct one for older VW TDI engines in the US (not for 2004 or newer VW TDI engines in the US).
As others have mentioned, Shell Rotella T Synthetic 5W-40 and Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel Truck 5W-40 are also good for that engine.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Castrol Syntec for TDI (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_Of the Castrol Syntec grades, 5W-*40* is the correct one for older VW TDI engines in the US (not for 2004 or newer VW TDI engines in the US).


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Castrol Syntec for TDI (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_As others have mentioned, Shell Rotella T Synthetic 5W-40 and Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel Truck 5W-40 are also good for that engine.

x2


----------

